# Paradise in a third world country



## London Ben (Dec 25, 2011)

Is it possible to purchase a piece of land in a Third World Country (Thailand/Vietnam etc etc) and just live off it (sustainable farming/fishing), but still living within a reasonable distance from society. It seems like a great option rather than living the monotonous dull life of Western Culture. 

If so, is anyone up for it?


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 25, 2011)

I'd recommend trying a small island with fresh water in the south pacific. I think it'll take some cash though.
I don't have the cash, but I know how to farm, make meals and fix things. Lemme know if you get an 
investor.
http://www.privateislandsonline.com/oceania.htm


----------



## London Ben (Dec 25, 2011)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I'd recommend trying a small island with fresh water in the south pacific. I think it'll take some cash though.
> I don't have the cash, but I know how to farm, make meals and fix things. Lemme know if you get an
> investor.
> http://www.privateislandsonline.com/oceania.htm


 
Islands are ideal, but too expensive. I was thinking about setting up a Beach community. 

But yeh, money is an option. 

Any millionaires out there willing to buy us an island?
please

pretty please


----------



## London Ben (Dec 25, 2011)

London Ben said:


> Islands are ideal, but too expensive. I was thinking about setting up a Beach community.
> 
> But yeh, money is an option.
> 
> ...


 
*money is problem

Brain freeze


----------



## travelin (Dec 25, 2011)

if you are a multi millionaire you can go to one of those shitholes, build a walled place, hire badassed armed security types to keep the rif raf out...

have a helo pad and air strip for deliveries, more armed guards to guard those...

have your own walled off play area with waterfalls and what not. more armed guards to guard that...

see where this is going?

pay off EVERYONE, government, whatever warlord type actually controls that area, the locals.

oh yeah, you can go third world and build a paradise.

you aint gonna do it with a ragged pack, worn out shoes and a smile.

lot easier to just live here in north america where its relatively easy to move around and the cop types wont just shoot you in the back of the neck.

damn im sounding happy on a christmas day!


----------



## London Ben (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm not saying I'm going there with no money. 

I've got a few thousand dollars saved up, and with skilled architects, I'm pretty sure we can build a village in a nice place without having to spend millions of dollars building a fort. 

Not all 3rd world countries are filled with chaotic men with guns shooting at foreigners. 




travelin said:


> lot easier to just live here in north america where its relatively easy to move around and the cop types wont just shoot you in the back of the neck.


 
Pretty sure you get hassled less abroad. Or that could just be me.


----------



## Earth (Dec 25, 2011)

Ha!! Life is pretty cheap when you leave the states....

A former co-worker of mine was in China on a road trip, he went back to the cleaner to see if they forgot to give him a shirt, as he wasn't sure how many he actually dropped off. THEY SHOT THE KID WHO DID THE LAUNDERING!!

I have friends in Zambia, which is just above South Africa. You don't talk to them about how bad things are here in the states, they kill you over there just for the sake of doing something fun.

But I'm still thinking India if I decide to pull chocks and split.
India or maybe Indonesia....
Or maybe stay here in New England, since I really do like it here immensley.


----------



## travelin (Dec 25, 2011)

I wish to apologize about the tone of my previous post.

go where ya want, do what ya want. thats life, thats living. if you can make a dream it doesnt matter where it is or how you do it and it is not my place to judge another.

be true to yourself and harm no other person.

[on a later edit]
I realized that I am somewhat sensitive on the subject of setting up a retreat as not too long ago I tried and failed miserably. I put around 22 grand into land I already own, from roadbase, to posts and gate at the entrance, to tractor and equipment, septic tank and field lines, a barn, a motorhome for the place, another small barn structure i built rather than bought, chainsaws, axes, shovels, woodsplitter, well pump, dc pump, solar panel, battery bank, lots and lots of deisel hauling dirt from the sand pit and building road, clearing land, plowing, repairs as shit broke...

I cleared and plowed and planted and raised crops two years running and in all that time I found no one I felt I could trust to invite to the land.

There was one person I tried and almost instantly I realized it was a mistake but I'm so soft hearted I could not find it in myself to just run them off. This person lied before coming there saying they were raised on a farm, knew crops and animals and could do the job. They never did a single thing on the land. I did not understand that and still dont. I finally became stronghearted enough to give them a two week notice to get off the land.

So it's now all mothballed and Im out on the road again, might not see the land again for years and years.

The bitterness inside me was triggered by the original posters dream and I lashed out in pain with those smartassed remarks about being a millionaire to set up anything in a third world country.

That is why i apologized. I have edited this post to include this explanation...


----------



## Nemo (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a couple hundred bucks... Take me with you / I am d o w n!
The monotony of Amerika is really getting me down.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 25, 2011)

London Ben said:


> Islands are ideal, but too expensive. I was thinking about setting up a Beach community.
> But yeh, money is an option. Any millionaires out there willing to buy us an island? please pretty please


I'm not sure if the begging thing is going to work. But, If you can convince a wealthy person(s) that you will treat their property with respect and
adhere to right ways it might work. Somebody or somebodies out there gotta have small craft and would like to come to a place inhabited by
friendly natives.

So, um, Mr. Richperson we'll be sure to take care of the tiedown of your craft, provide a friendly atmosphere and provide the company of genuine humans.


----------



## Rancho (Dec 25, 2011)

I think the best thing to do is find a group of skilled crafters who are willing to work collectively to own the land. That way you know everyone is serious and on the same page and it's a group taking on the financial aspect as opposed to one person taking all the risk


----------



## London Ben (Dec 26, 2011)

Rancho said:


> I think the best thing to do is find a group of skilled crafters


 

THIS

This is probably the most important thing. If we have skilled architects, building (basic) homes would be pretty cheap. We could set up a pretty nice community. 

People who know about crops and farming would also be necessary. 

In my opinion, money isn't that much of an issue (if we stay clear of civilization)


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think Costa Rica is up there as places where expatriates take some illegal found wealth to live like a king or retirees or others with a legitimate nest egg go. The dollar goes along way there but one would have to be smart & stretch any money or invest in some sort of personal off the books biz. Im a drunk so I guess in my plan its always some ramshackle open air/roadside bar/store along the coast or up in the mountains. I was Puerto Rico for a few months travelin around & everywhere you look there are these open air discos playing loud ass music beckoning in customers all night. There are also many roadside stores that sell everything including cold beer & other stores selling goods in a dedicated room in their home. There are also tons of kiosks serving street food & beer. It is very common for locals to drive around aimlessly stopping for beer fried pig, roasted chicken or fresh fruit, eating & drinking along the way enjoying the ride. These places aret really touristy & are off the beaten path of the fake ass parts of the island where the rich vacationers from the US go. Since its a territory of the US, no passport is required to & fro & english is taught in school understood by many but the second language especially outside the gringo traps. Pr is cheap to live in, you can still get food stamps & section 8 & its like an island pasttime to get as much from uncle sam as possible without paying any taxes so I love it there & have more experience there. Stay away from the Mall, get free fruit off trees that grow everywhere fall in love with a latina who knows how to cook great food & clean like its a profesional. Problem is that everyone can travel to anywhere in the mainland to attempt the american dream & get caught up in the race for wealth. True wealth is happiness & if you are a US citizen, can figure out the spanish language, have a little cash & work the system PR can be heaven. Drugs are readily available cheap but also the cause for lots of real poverty & violence there that is present everywhere; stay away from the drugs & people who are into those scenes & you will be fine. Most people there would leave you alone if you were just as poor of a gringo as them living there way, on the other hand they would easily rob you for goods or drugs if they knew that you were in that game without hesitation. They are very respectfull of decent people, elders etc there. I love PR.


----------



## salamat (Jan 6, 2012)

if i can add my 2 cents, i would check out the philippines.
its the best place i have ever been.
it has everything you could ever want.cheap land(around $1.50 per sqrmetre for good farmland), friendly people that speak pretty good english.
almost no tourists, very cheap cost of living(i've been renting a 2 bedroom house on a beach for $75 a month,thats on the higher end of the scale) good cheap green and did i mention 7100 islands?
the ancient name for this place is"the pearl within the mist" because it was a hidden gem a thing of myth , as far as i can tell it still is.
there are so many places i have been here that i think to myself"i could stay here the rest of my life".
i'm looking for land right now and there are almost to many options.
i'm trying to set up a craft co-op here and build a sort permaculture farm/home for stray travelers.
it is fully doable here even for a lifelong bum like me.
you are all invited if i can get this thing off the ground.

take a look at this and tell me what you think


----------



## Zorila (Jan 6, 2012)

i saw that the mountains offer me the best anarchy i can get, here in romania the carpatians, i have some experience in alpinism also and there are plenty of squats throughout the range, concealed in the forest and rocks, plus that here in the local mountain scene there are plenty of stories of people living in the forest and keeping jurnals and just living in absolute anarchy, most countries in europe have mountains and forests and america is great at this chapter, the paradise, in my eyes is close, anarchy is close, don;t look for it outside your continent


----------



## London Ben (Jan 6, 2012)

salamat said:


> if i can add my 2 cents, i would check out the philippines.
> its the best place i have ever been.
> it has everything you could ever want.cheap land(around $1.50 per sqrmetre for good farmland), friendly people that speak pretty good english.
> almost no tourists, very cheap cost of living(i've been renting a 2 bedroom house on a beach for $75 a month,thats on the higher end of the scale) good cheap green and did i mention 7100 islands?
> ...


 
I've got a few thousand dollars saved up. If you plan ahead on setting up a place in the Philippines, contact me. I'm more than willing to help.


----------



## salamat (Jan 8, 2012)

this is still in the planning stages, i just got tired of talking about it and decided to just do it. may take a few years but hell i got nothing but time. i'm trying to set up a source of income to raise the funds and that takes time and a whole lota work. i would rather have a good plan then just wing it. but once i got the land everyone will be welcome.


----------



## Shadowmarque (Jan 16, 2012)

London Ben, Salamat. I would love to collaborate with you regardless of what you decide, though I am also leaning towards the Philippines. And Salamat, the more dependable people you have with you the more time will be shaved in completing your vision. Think about it. Good luck in any case, to all of you


----------



## outskirts (Feb 8, 2012)

barbuchon said:


> I still love swamps, nobodies bother to go there, small quarry are everywhere so lunch is never to far and if you learn to cope with nature, there's no mosquitoes, I stay where the birds are at so they are not a problem. But again... nothing in common hahaha. You just get used to be a swamp monster and learn to love it.


 
You make a good point about swamps, great place to hide out, because most people avoid them. And swamps are more hospitable
environments than people realize, hunting and foraging, shelter materials and even some farming... yeah farming, many swamps
all over the world are the perfect environment to grow some form of rice and raise some species of crayfish, both on the same plot
of land. Get enough people together and you could build a little artificial island out in the middle of one for an encampment. Just some
thoughts for either here or abroad.


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 8, 2012)

Many countries have barriers to foreign land ownership, particularly for Americans. Example: I'm pretty sure you couldn't own land in Mexico until NAFTA was ratified.

Obviously it will be a case by case basis, but whether or not you are legally allowed to buy land in another nation is something to look into before planning.


----------



## suzie fox (Feb 10, 2012)

costa rica has really amazing squatter's rights.
if you inhabit any land for 90 days, you gain some rights to it, it will be hard for anybody to legally ask you to move.
if you inhabit the land for 1 year, you do gain rights to it, and will receive payment if anybody else wants to legally ask you to move.
the amount of produce that can grow here year-round makes me really hopeful for sustainability.
the amount of sun and rain also makes me feel good about alternative energy.

i feel like right now, just through volunteering around central america, i am just practicing, just learning, but i will possibly return in a few years and get something of my own started.

perhaps a treehouse/playhouse/jungle gym/farm/ranch/orphanage/wildlife rescue?


----------



## outskirts (Feb 10, 2012)

suzie fox said:


> costa rica has really amazing squatter's rights.
> if you inhabit any land for 90 days, you gain some rights to it, it will be hard for anybody to legally ask you to move.
> if you inhabit the land for 1 year, you do gain rights to it, and will receive payment if anybody else wants to legally ask you to move.


WOW... For real?


----------



## kadenelias (Feb 10, 2012)

London Ben said:


> Is it possible to purchase a piece of land in a Third World Country (Thailand/Vietnam etc etc) and just live off it (sustainable farming/fishing), but still living within a reasonable distance from society. It seems like a great option rather than living the monotonous dull life of Western Culture.
> 
> If so, is anyone up for it?


 
I'd definitely be up for that for part of my life, I don't really want to stay in the same place for a long time though.


----------



## suzie fox (Feb 10, 2012)

yeah, i've been looking into some costa rican laws, they have cool loopholes for obtaining residency and acquiring land; stuff that really just makes sense to me, sounds natural right.
i'm proud of this country!
there are mannnnny sustainability / ecologically conscious / organic movements going on down here also, it seems..
maybe it is like this in a lot of places, but coming rom canada i have been totally amazed.


----------



## London Ben (Feb 19, 2012)

suzie fox said:


> yeah, i've been looking into some costa rican laws, they have cool loopholes for obtaining residency and acquiring land; stuff that really just makes sense to me, sounds natural right.
> i'm proud of this country!
> there are mannnnny sustainability / ecologically conscious / organic movements going on down here also, it seems..
> maybe it is like this in a lot of places, but coming rom canada i have been totally amazed.


 


Any barriers against foreigners buying land there? Or does the squatting law apply to them aswell?


----------



## suzie fox (Feb 19, 2012)

i think that buying property in costa rica is a really popular thing for foreigners to do... not sure if foreigners have squatter's rights (precaristas - en espanol) down here, that's something to look into... if they don't, all you would need is to include a local in the project


----------



## yosh (Dec 18, 2012)

Just left my BofA owned squat in oakland and now im traveling around central america looking to start or join a land project. in panama now, going to costa rica soon but its expensive so i think i will be in nicaragua soon after. find anything good out in these parts?


----------

